# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  nga nje fjalim i FAN NOLIT

## Askusho

*NGA NJË FJALIM I MBAJTUR NË PARLAMENTIN SHQIPTAR MË 1924*

*E para.* 
Anarkia fetare: katër fe të ndryshme që nuk kanë zënë rrënjë në zemrën e një populli pagan. 
*E dyta.* 
Anarkia sociale: Këtu ska as klasë bejlerësh, as klasë bujqësh, as klasë burzhuazie. Këtu bujku është më bej se beu dhe beu më bujk se bujku. Kemi një shembull të bukur për partinë popullore e cila mbahet sot në fuqi prej bejlerëve nga oxhakët më të vjetër, kurse anatarët e saj lëvdohen se kanë shpëtuar prej bejlerëve. 
*E treta.* 
Anarkia morale: Këtu qeni nuk e njeh të zonë, këtu karakteret dobësohen, qullosen dhe ndërrojnë formë e ngjyrë dita me ditë si në kaleidoskop. Këtu ambicjet janë pa fre e pa kufi, këtu i padituri i di të gjitha dhe i pazoti është i zoti për të gjitha. 
*E katërta.* 
Anarkia patriotike: Këtu brenda një dite si me magji tradhëtori bëhet patriot dhe patrioti tradhëtor. Këtu shohim përpara syve tanë të kapërdisen si patriotë të mëdhej ata që kanë luftuar për harfet dhe për flamurin e babës, që kanë djegur Shqipërinë e Mesme ose ata që janë puthur me andartet e i kanë ndihmuar shenjtërojnë anë e mbanë Toskërinë. Këtu si më thoshte një mik është më mirë që njeriu të jetë tradhëtor e të shikojë interesat e tij sepse kështu do të jetë i sigurtë që të nesërmen do të prokllamohet patriot i madh. 
*E pesta.* 
Anarkia e idealeve: Këtu idealet e shtrembëra, të errëta e të mumifikuara të Fanarit e të Buhares përfyten e përleshen në një luftë për jetë a vdekje me idealet më të gjalla më elegante e më të nderitshme të Perëndimit. Na mungojnë vetëm idealet e antropofagëve. Po për të zënë vendin e tyre kemi kolltukofagët, krimba të verdhë me kokë të zezë, që rriten me plagët e infektuara të Shqipërisë në lëngim, këpuseh që mund ti copëtosh, por jo ti shqitësh nga trupi që kafshojnë dhe thëthijnë. Herodi tregon se në betejën navale të Salaminës, një athinas kapi një anije persiane me dorën e djathtë e se lëshonte, gjersa ja prenë; atëhere e kapi me dorën e mëngjër, ja prenë dhe këtë, atehere e kapi me dhëmbë e se lëshoj gjersa ia prenë kokën. Sikur të ngjallej Herodi përsëri do të shikonte që kolltukofagët tanë janë më të fortë se ky trim legjendar i vjetërsisë antike. Që ti çqitësh këta tanët nga kolltuku duhet të preç jo vetëm duart e kokën po dhe këmbët e trupin.

----------

